
SpaceX Preps for Three Block 5 Launches in Just Two Weeks - 0xbxd
https://www.wired.com/story/spacex-preps-for-three-block-5-launches-in-just-two-weeks
======
childintime
And if reusability is well over 10x, they are on their way to have enough
rockets to cover all launches until BFR comes online.

~~~
sandstrom
It’s only the first stage that’s recovered, but they’ll at least have first
stage rockets in plenty, and that’s no small feat.

(I’m not disagreeing with you, just a clarification)

